# Remove stored drinks



## ChrisC1983 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi folks,

Does anyone know how to remove a stored drink? I did a typo in the name and have no idea how to get rid of if. I set up another one correctly so now just have a wasted wrongly named slot. Looks like the only option is factory reset which would mean setting up all the other stored drinks again!


----------

